# Timing marks or tool to lock timing on the 2016 GEN 2 1.4L turbo



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The timing marks on the cam gears are dots that go at 12oclock when timing.
The crank keyway goes at noon also.
The chain has colored links that line up on the timing dots.

The cam holding tool is _EN-51367 and goes on the hexagonal flats on the cams. Laser 7033 is an aftermarket kit with 3 tools including a version of the EN51367

you can actually rig up a set cheaper with some harbor freight wrenches and vice grips or welding.

tue bigger issue is resealing the injectors. There's no aftermarket variant of the tool that I'm aware of, and the factory kit is really large and obscenely expensive. Not properly resealing the injectors results in combustion leaks _


----------



## Bennycreech (May 28, 2020)

Thank you sir i wanted to make sure the kit i ordered was for the older style I got it today and i was thinking i cant lock the tool in the slots on the cams because mine only has a slot on the exhaust one the intake one has a lobe to run the fuel pump with no slot in it. On my chain i only have one colored link that is orange rest is all silver but i do have the dots on both up and key way up i will have to get or make the tool to lock cams i really thank you for the help i will keep fingers crossed on the fuel injectors. Thanks Ma v e n.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

You're out of your 60k mile powertrain warranty I'm assuming?


----------



## Bennycreech (May 28, 2020)

yes i am at 92k


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Bennycreech said:


> yes i am at 92k


That sucks then. Too bad GM won't do anything like an extended warranty due to this known issue with the 16 and 17 LE2 engines


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

WillL84 said:


> That sucks then. Too bad GM won't do anything like an extended warranty due to this known issue with the 16 and 17 LE2 engines


It's a known issue with millions and millions of engines from virtually every manufacturer.
It's not a GM only problem, and it's one that can easily be induced/avoided by customer actions, to provide a recall on all of them would be foolish. The 1.5L LFV suffered from LSPI to a larger degree and was harder to mitigate, that's why the Malibu also received more warranty dollars to rectify it.


----------

